# Sex With A Cowboy



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

rofl he he he he ho hohoho thats funny


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought so!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha lol. lmfao. O thats a good one!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Your dirty!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It's a fact!!!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

That was a good one ...lol


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Seems that it's raunchy stuff on air today :lol:.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Your dirty!


 
Haha!
No....

George'll love it!! Did you show it to him??


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> It's a fact!!!


****!!
I didn't think any males would argue.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Funny stuff.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I had heard that one before but it is still funny as crap.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

omg its too funny. i really lol'ed


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! haha! That was hilarious, her loss. lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Hehehe, indeed. ;p


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

uhhhhh i hate to be a pain but i dont get it.....like whats the outline of then? must be an american joke lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, the outline is of a snuff can. Snuff is a finely ground tobacco (similar in appearance to ground coffee) that is placed in between the lower lip and teeth. Similar habit to smoking only without the smoke. Most cowboys carry a can around in their back pocket that is probably 3 inches in diameter and about 3/4 inch thick. If she wasn't aware that's what it was, it might give the impression that they were all carrying VERY large condoms around. I don't know about anyone else, but I sure wouldn't want to have sex with a man that pulled out a condom that was rolled up to the same size as a snuff can. LOL.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

lol, thats a good one 

~AL615


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

ha thats brilliant,


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahaha, I can't wait to show my friends this, they're going to DIE laughing! Hah!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hahahah that was cute.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol thats to funny!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

omg haha, I've never heard that before. I'm going to show my fiance, he'll love it.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ahhhhhhh i get it. I just didnt recognize the brands.....we have different brands here and they carry it in different cans....lol


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL. that is too funny


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha!!! If that's the case, at one point in time, my boyfriend had 3 "condoms" in the back pocket of one of his jeans!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Busy boy Gemini!! ****!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Busy boy Gemini!! ****!


I know, right?!?! Haha, I guess you always gotta be prepared!! Lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That is very true!! LOL


----------

